# Alloy Deep Cleaning Advice



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I recently bought a second hand set of alloys which were like this when I bought them:










They looked as though they had never been cleaned on the inside.
After a lot of time and effort aggitating using AG Wheel Cleaner, which wasn't enough to get the baked on dust off, I even tried WD40, AG Intensive Tar remover and a degreaser on some parts as a test, but still this wasn't enough.

Today I tried Bilberry wheel cleaner, however the difference it made after using the above was marginal. I was confident it would work after reading the postive reviews on this site, but even when following the instructions exactly (using dillution 1:1), and even bending them slightly by trying to leave the dwelling time a little longer, it made little difference overall.

This is the final result:



















[sorry for the bad quality pictures]

It still isn't to my satisfaction so I was wondering if anyone had any advice on techniques or other products to use?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think any of the product you used would work.

If I remember rightly, Bilberry is pH neutral as it is!

I think you'll something more aggressive, acid content, maybe something like..... dare I say it.... fairy liquid or white spirit!

But I'm sure the pro's on here will be round shortly to help!

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

I think you're right that I need something acidic - I never really considered the pH level when I was buying these products. I'll give your suggests a try because anything is worth a go.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Megs wheel brightener?????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Vyker said:


> I don't think any of the product you used would work.
> 
> If I remember rightly, Bilberry is pH neutral as it is!
> 
> ...


fairy liquid is'nt acidic:doublesho 
megs wheel brightener is the next option


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Not PC, but Wonder Wheels! :thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

Is Wonder Wheels as effective as Meguiars Wheel Brightener? I'm reluctant to buy the Meg's one because of its large quantity.


----------



## jamrowls (Aug 30, 2008)

Brick Cleaner


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jamrowls said:


> Brick Cleaner


:tumbleweed:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonder wheels should shift that or AG Clean wheels, both have the same effect, spray or brush on leave a min or 2 then agitate again and rinse off.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Wonder wheels should shift that or AG Clean wheels, both have the same effect, spray or brush on leave a min or 2 then agitate again and rinse off.


Hes already used AG wheel cleaner. Read postings:wall:

Not meaning to down hearten you m8 but it might be a refurb. Dont think anything on the market will shift that without damaging the wheels.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The insides of my Pug wheels are the same - I have given up - a refurb seems the only option here too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Bilberry has a pH of 10, so not actually pH neutral.

IIRC, Wonder Wheels is 25% Sulphuric Acid - probably stronger than Wheel Brightener.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, all very helpful.

I think I'm going to give the alloys one last try with Wonder Wheels because I can pick that up locally. If that doesn't help then I think a refurb is in order. I'll get back to you as to whether it helps or not, but if you have any more suggestions then keep them coming.

Well done Rich for spotting their Peugeot alloys too :thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

yes defo worth trying ww, then just keep on top of it with your bilberry


----------



## Matthijs (Aug 13, 2008)

If did a test a few weeks ago, Meg's WB is pH-neutral:


Matthijs said:


> I managed to get some pH-indicator paper from school. I tested it with different products.
> Products i used:
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the only Safety Papers of Autoglym Clean Wheels, and the pH is about 1 just as the Wheel Cleaner is, and i think they are the same products.

Bye


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Race Glaze Wheel Bright will shift that - comes with a brush too so you don't have to get your hands in it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Our Race Glaze Wheel Bright will shift that - comes with a brush too so you don't have to get your hands in it.


I hope you'll offer a refund if it doesn't 

OP: Worth a try though if RaceGlaze are confident


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. 

That pH test was interesting so thanks for that.

I was planning on buying some Wonder Wheels tomorrow but now that RaceGlazer is confident Race Glaze Wheel Brite will get the marks off I may have to buy that instead. 

Like Mother-Goose said, if a refund was offered if it doesn't work I'll buy it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

As Alu Shine should get that crud off....just make sure you rinse it off properly.


----------



## jamrowls (Aug 30, 2008)

Seriously before the refurb try brick cleaner, my wheels WERE the same as that...


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

brick cleaner is a good shout, and also try MR Muscle oven cleaner


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Erm, i'm not sure that's ground on dirt, i think it's eaten into the alloy and corroded it. Best getting the wheels dipped and repaired.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I'm getting a sample of Race Glaze Wheel Brite which should be here on Monday. If the weather is fine I'll be giving it a go on Tuesday so I'll let you know if it works then.

If it doesn't, then I think I'd call it a day and save up to get them powder coated.

I would say that some parts are potentially corroded, but most of it seems to be raised so it should come off...


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm interested to see what the wheel brite will do, be wary of the raised parts, it can be the alloy corroding and lifting up.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

jamrowls said:


> Seriously before the refurb try brick cleaner, my wheels WERE the same as that...


Ive been told about the brick cleaner recently think il give it a try my subaru alloys are just as bad


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like a nightmare mate, keep us posted on the solution!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

If you smell Wonder wheels , then brick /concrete acid, you will find them remarkably similar. I ruined a BMW alloy with Wonder Wheels when it got under the laquer. Best of luck. Bob


----------

